# What plant is this?



## stevedc (Feb 24, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmazuk0qO6c


----------



## Jeff Bush (Mar 24, 2013)

Not a 100% sure but flowers look like wild mustard.


----------



## bwisniewski (Jun 25, 2012)

I think its Sow thistle. Ben


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

bwisniewski said:


> I think its Sow thistle. Ben


Agreed. It's considered a weed out our way but not a terribly invasive one.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Wild lettuce.


----------



## stevedc (Feb 24, 2012)

Jeff Bush said:


> Not a 100% sure but flowers look like wild mustard.


Nope. not wild mustard.


----------



## stevedc (Feb 24, 2012)

http://s1055.photobucket.com/user/s...3-04-14123605_zps1e5b9f33.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0 Here are some still shots for better ID I hope.


----------



## rniles (Oct 10, 2012)

stevedc said:


> http://s1055.photobucket.com/user/s...3-04-14123605_zps1e5b9f33.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0 Here are some still shots for better ID I hope.


Looking at the video, it looks like Nipplewort _"Lapsana communis"_ or Cat's Ear _"Hypochaeris radicata"_ - I'm leaning towards the latter.


----------



## stevedc (Feb 24, 2012)

thank all of you for the responses. I found some more in my yard going to seed and took a few more shots to maybe help ID. thanks again steve
http://s1055.photobucket.com/user/s...3-04-14123605_zps1e5b9f33.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## SRBrooks (Jun 24, 2012)

Try looking up "bastard cabbage" and comparing yours to the pictures. It has been named a serious invasive here in Texas, and has spread to about 12 states.

I believe it is from the brassica family.

Sondra


----------



## stevedc (Feb 24, 2012)

SRBrooks said:


> Try looking up "bastard cabbage" and comparing yours to the pictures. It has been named a serious invasive here in Texas, and has spread to about 12 states.
> 
> I believe it is from the brassica family.
> 
> Sondra


No, thank goodness it is not bastard cabbage, the seed description is different from what I have here. thanks for the reply.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Rare, yellow flowered chicory.


----------



## krisdanielsis (Mar 31, 2013)

Don't know what it is, but I have a ton of it for the first time appearing in my yard here is Charlotte NC.


----------



## stevedc (Feb 24, 2012)

Joseph Clemens said:


> Rare, yellow flowered chicory.


http://i1055.photobucket.com/albums/s510/stevedc1/mystery plant/2013-04-14123544_zps71764bb7.jpg
No, if you notice the petals on my plant are wider and straight across at the tip with serrations on the end.


----------



## stevedc (Feb 24, 2012)

The petal shape is more like the blue chicory.http://ts2.mm.bing.net/th?id=H.4593747685540453&pid=15.1&H=153&W=160


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

It's Youngia japonica, called Youngia or Asiatic hawk’s beard. Highly invasive! You do not want to let this reseeding annual get a foothold on your property.


----------



## stevedc (Feb 24, 2012)

Walliebee said:


> It's Youngia japonica, called Youngia or Asiatic hawk’s beard. Highly invasive! You do not want to let this reseeding annual get a foothold on your property.


Thanks so much Walliebee, I'll take care of that right away. I have found several more plants in my yard now.


----------



## Fantasticp (Apr 26, 2013)

Walliebee said:


> It's Youngia japonica, called Youngia or Asiatic hawk’s beard. Highly invasive! You do not want to let this reseeding annual get a foothold on your property.


Hawk's beard is edible......Why wouldn't you want it to get a foothold?? I just eat the ones that sprout in my yard. Throw it on a burger or in a salad.

Edit: (Eat the leaves, and only until they get tough and nasty.)


----------



## stevedc (Feb 24, 2012)

Fantasticp, that's fantastic, thanks.


----------

